# Rolling Road day Extreme Motorsport Whitburn 24th sept 8:30am



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

*Date:* 24th Sept

*Time:* 8:30am Dyno Run's start at 9am

*Address:* 17B Armadale Road, Whitburn, West Lothian EH47 0ET

*Cost:* £35 if over 12 cars, Below 12 cars is £40, 2 runs minimum if he or you think there is something wrong or specific you want to see he will do another 1-2 runs, its not a "you have had your 2 runs now get out" type of thing.

Maximum of 25 cars.

Payment needs to be before the event either cash (if we meet), cheque or bank transfer along with a note of your real name, car and reg.

No time wasters or if's and but's, if you want to get on the rollers then put your name down to confirm you are attending, copy and paste the names then add your own name.

Thanks

Graham

1.Grizzle


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Will see if I can get the day off work, would like to get my civic onto the rollers and see how healthy it is. Giving a good service at the weekend aswell.

Will know if I can get my shift swapped early next week


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

No worries mate be good to see it.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> No worries mate be good to see it.


No prob.

If numbers are struggling i could say to a few of the guys on another forum?

Il wait till im confirmed though before mentioning anything...creates too much confusion.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Cant get the day off work, two others have that weekend off.

If this starts at 8.30, I would have to leave at 12 at the latest. Would this allow me adequate time to get the runs?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Probably one of the best dyno's in the UK. I would know as i sold them it:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RD55 DUN said:


> Cant get the day off work, two others have that weekend off.
> 
> If this starts at 8.30, I would have to leave at 12 at the latest. Would this allow me adequate time to get the runs?


Should do mate, drop me your mobile number and i'll give you a bell or text and let you know how its going.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Was at them recently, great bunch of guys, had my evo dynoed there and was very happy with them and the results. cant make this though i will still be on hols .


----------



## TP27 (Jun 12, 2006)

Graham,

Would have been great to get a catch up but that date's no good for me, sorry !

Hope all is well with you !

:wave: T.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

TP27 said:


> Graham,
> 
> Would have been great to get a catch up but that date's no good for me, sorry !
> 
> ...


Excuses T come on lol.

All is good, hope its the same with you, speak soon mate :thumb:


----------



## TP27 (Jun 12, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Excuses T come on lol. All is good, hope its the same with you, speak soon mate :thumb:


All good here, we soldier on !! I'll try and make the next get-together !! :driver:


----------



## mansoni69 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm extremely local to this place, considering a remap there - anyone have any comments/recommendations?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

How are the numbers coming along for this?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Slow mate still early days though.


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

1.Grizzle
2.chuffy

Interested in getting my car on the rollers. Never been to an rr day before


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

1.Grizzle
2.chuffy
3.rd55 dun


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Has this RR day had any more interest from other forums?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh mate a few people probably about 12 in total


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

no probs just asking if it was still a goer. 12 sounds good


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeh still a goer mate, probably another 7-8 people but we will see on the day for sure who turns up.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Not sure if I can make this now. 

Will know for sure on Friday and confirm!


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

if i can be guarenteed to be away by 12 ish as im working at 1.30 then i will definately come along


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Cant make this now sorry will be on call untill Monday sorry mate


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

ttt....is this still going ahead??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep still going ahead mate 8:30 start first car on the rollers at 9am.


----------

